
Thoughts on Peer-to-Peer Matrix - neilalexander
https://neilalexander.dev/2020/06/02/thoughts-p2p-matrix.html
======
aabbcc1241
Good to see more projects using libp2p to do p2p for webapp directly in the
browser.

However, in my understanding, you still need some WebRTC/WebSocket server to
bootstrap the p2p network right? Without network (router) level of support,
like Named Data Network (NDN), it seems impossible to build pure p2p
application on top of the TCP/IP network. Especially when not every device are
assigned an public IP.

All the "p2p" applications I've seen (e.g. zeronet, ipfs, bittorrent) require
bootstrap nodes / trackers, which may be censored by the ISP.

